# Opinion on bars? & plates?



## SuperBane (Sep 1, 2016)

Pendlay HD 20kg $260 used
Capps Texas PB $ 180 used

Seen these for sale whatcha think?
I want a new bar for home use and I want to get some 100lb plates as well.

Right now I got a Hampton 45lb bar and some other off brand one that came with the weight set. (Allen bolt keeps walking out of the end. P.O.S)
I could order new just wanted some opinions... Anyone prefer the Ohio bars?
I got heavy deadlifts on my mind.


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2016)

If you are willing to front the cash, I'd go at minimum Texas Squat and Texas Power. Then an Okie or Texas DL after.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 1, 2016)

I like the Texas DL bars better than okie. 

Any power bar would be good. Everyone seems to lobe the Ohio power bar. 

I wanna get a home set up soon and need a bar to squat and bench with. Thinking an Ohio power bar. And I gotta get about 700 pounds of plates which should be fun buying. Ugh


----------



## Milo (Sep 1, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I like the Texas DL bars better than okie.
> 
> Any power bar would be good. Everyone seems to lobe the Ohio power bar.
> 
> I wanna get a home set up soon and need a bar to squat and bench with. Thinking an Ohio power bar. And I gotta get about 700 pounds of plates which should be fun buying. Ugh


Haven't tried the Okie yet but I heard it has less flex off the ground which I would prefer. After squatting with both a Texas squat bar and Iron Wolfe squat bar, there's no way I can go back. So like you I will be getting a home gym and my priority bars will be Texas Power and Texas Squat. Buying the weights is going to hurt. Maybe I'll just tie bails of hay to the ends of the bars....


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 2, 2016)

We have the rogue power, Ohio, and DL bars at my gym. Honestly they're great for the price.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 2, 2016)

What's a good one to squat AND bench with? Just any power bar? Ohio or rogue?


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies fellas buying the bars doesn't bother me as much as buying those 100lb plates
Google says $250 is the cheapest per set and that is just for the standard.
I got plenty of the other Mickey Mouse plates.

Anybody think that is a bad deal for that used Texas power bar?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 2, 2016)

And any companies out there that sell plates for cheap? I know used is the way to go but I'd like some nice shit eventually for my house.


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2016)

Dumbbell buddy is where most go from what I've seen so far.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 2, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> And any companies out there that sell plates for cheap? I know used is the way to go but I'd like some nice shit eventually for my house.



So buy used and spray paint them...boom new plates. Spend money on bars, racks, equipment and benches. Plates are plates.


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 2, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Thanks for the replies fellas buying the bars doesn't bother me as much as buying those 100lb plates
> Google says $250 is the cheapest per set and that is just for the standard.
> I got plenty of the other Mickey Mouse plates.
> 
> Anybody think that is a bad deal for that used Texas power bar?



No that's a good buy. I paid like 250 for my power bar.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 2, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> So buy used and spray paint them...boom new plates. Spend money on bars, racks, equipment and benches. Plates are plates.



This guy on Craigslist had a set of 100 pound plates and 15 45s for 100 bucks!!!! I texted him as soon as I saw it but they were sold. ****kkkkkk


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 2, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> No that's a good buy. I paid like 250 for my power bar.



Thanks brother. I emailed the guy and haven't heard nothing yet. It is an older bar doesn't have the black coating on the ends.
If he gets back to me then I will get it. Otherwise I think after reading and watching some videos I might just get the Ohio power bar and get a Texas squat bar.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 2, 2016)

A good squat bar is kind of like a competition bench. Don't realize how valuable it is till you don't have it. I swear a thick stiff squat bar makes it feel 40# lighter in the hole.


----------



## Milo (Sep 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> A good squat bar is kind of like a competition bench. Don't realize how valuable it is till you don't have it. I swear a thick stiff squat bar makes it feel 40# lighter in the hole.


Weight feels honestly heavier for me but I like the contact it makes on my back. The thickness and length of the knurling keeps that shit locked in place.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 3, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> A good squat bar is kind of like a competition bench. Don't realize how valuable it is till you don't have it. I swear a thick stiff squat bar makes it feel 40# lighter in the hole.



It def feels better with less whip. My good gym has some old school thick barbells that I love to squat with.


----------



## Milo (Sep 3, 2016)

What weight do y'all notice whip with the squat? So far for me up to 465 hasn't shown any whip.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 3, 2016)

Milo said:


> What weight do y'all notice whip with the squat? So far for me up to 465 hasn't shown any whip.



it starts over 500


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 3, 2016)

Milo said:


> What weight do y'all notice whip with the squat? So far for me up to 465 hasn't shown any whip.



With the gay Olympic cheap bars at worlds gym i can feel it around 405 if I lock out fast. Another reason why my elbow is ****ed, cus of the whip.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 3, 2016)

Just wanna throw out this link for a review on the OPB

That page happens to have a few reviews on other things too!

Think I'm going to get a new rack shortly as well.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 3, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Just wanna throw out this link for a review on the OPB
> 
> That page happens to have a few reviews on other things too!
> 
> Think I'm going to get a new rack shortly as well.



That's what I use for squats. Bare steel. The knurling is definitely "agressive" compared to commercial bars, and with high bar that center knurl really locks in.


----------



## Deadliftking (Oct 4, 2016)

Just remember the problem with cheap plate is the fact that they are cheap so don't be dropping the weights on the floor place them down....


----------

